# Killer good and super tender jerky



## rons (Oct 5, 2015)

A few months ago I decided to try making jerky, it turned into a quest to get exactly the flavor and texture I was looking for. After trying many recipes and cooking methods online, then adding my own ideas in and experimenting, I finally hit the jackpot.

*This jerky is the best jerky I've ever tasted*. It's tender enough you can bite through with just your front teeth and the flavor is a seasoned savory beefy flavor that makes you drool with the first bite. Thought I'd share this with you guys.

*What you need*

1) Lean meat stips, cut thin, about 1/8th inch (I used top round precut from Walmart)

2) High Mountain Original Seasoning

3) Adolphs Meat Tenderizor

4) Kitchen Boquet Beef Stock Concentrate (don't use beef broth or regular beef stock, this stuff makes it awesome)

5) Sugar

6) Pepper

7) Worcestershire

8) Soy Sauce

9) Punch Tenderizer Tool













IMG_8578.jpg



__ rons
__ Oct 5, 2015


















jerkyseason.jpg



__ rons
__ Oct 5, 2015






*Method*

*Prep Day*

We're going to forgo the 'cure' in exchange for a super tender jerky with a semi cure

Lay strips out on the counter

LIGHTLY dust with Adolphs Meat tenderizer, Sugar, High Mountain Seasoning and pepper (LIGHTLY!)

Use the pokey punch tenderizer tool over each piece, just enough pressure to poke through to the counter

Flip all pieces and repeat dusting and tenderizer tool on other size

Put all meat into a zip lock bag, and into fridge overnight

*Cooking day*

Get your smoker at 170 with gentle smoke going

Bring your racks in, clean, oil and set aside

In a bowl, mix 1 cup water, 2 tbs Beef Stock Concentrate, 1 tbs Worcestershire, and 1 tbs soy (per lb of meat)

Put meat into marinade and back in the fridge for an hour

At 1 hour, your smoker should be going steady and warm and the meat is ready

Lay the strips out on the rack(s)

VERY lightly dust the top the strips with a bit more high mountain seasoning













IMG_8580.jpg



__ rons
__ Oct 5, 2015


















IMG_8582.jpg



__ rons
__ Oct 5, 2015






*Put the racks of meat into the smoker*













IMG_8576.jpg



__ rons
__ Oct 5, 2015






*These are thin, and at 1 hour you can see they are 'getting there' already*













IMG_8577.jpg



__ rons
__ Oct 5, 2015






*Check em at 90 minutes, mine were perfect. *For those who haven't made jerky, when it's bendy but not stiff, it's time to pull. If you wait too long, it'll stiffen more while resting and be kinda crunchy.

_*Break a piece in half and taste test it*_. If it's got the rubber cooked meat feel, it's not quite there, if it's more like moist jerky, it's ready, it'll dry out more in the hours after you pull it. 

Mine was perfect at 90 minutes

I pulled and let it rest in an open bowl on the counter, when cool, put in zip lock bags.

Since this isn't formally 'cured' it needs to hang out in the fridge, no worries on how long it'll keep, it's too good to last that long anyway!

Hope you guys try this and let me know, I ate 1/2 mine myself from the time it was first done till bed, I couldn't stay out of it!

Cheers!













IMG_8583.jpg



__ rons
__ Oct 5, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Oct 5, 2015)

Sure looks good!


----------



## rons (Oct 5, 2015)

It is AWESOME, thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2015)

Tasty looking jerky!


----------

